#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Humbert's Hideaway in the Hinterland

## Humbert

I am well underway building a small house in my wife's village near Surin. The total area will be 240 sm. It is a pole house with lounge, kitchen and bath downstairs and bedroom and lounge/office upstairs. The upper part of the house is all timber which will be sided in a traditional Thai pattern. The lower part of the house is masonry construction with large timber shutter style windows. 
We are doing the kitchen and bath counters and all the ceramic tile work starting next week. 
The electrical will all be concealed within the walls. I am going to buy a 700L stainless steel tank which will be located in the back of the house along with the pump and septic tank. 
Should have some more pics when I get back to Bangkok after Songkran.

The site plan



Front Elevation - No stair yet



Rear Elevation - Service area



Ground Floor

----------


## Norton

Looks a good start.

----------


## misskit

Cute little house. Looks small from the outside yet spacious indoors.

----------


## Norton

> I am going to buy a 700L stainless steel tank which will be located in the back of the house along with the pump and septic tank.


Water supply from village?

----------


## AntRobertson

So this is just a little holiday/weekend getaway home?

Looks pretty cool.

----------


## beazalbob69

I like the centerpiece in the living room! Seriously, looks really nice lets see some more pics.

----------


## Humbert

> So this is just a little holiday/weekend getaway home?


It's pretty far (7 hours) from Bangkok so more holiday than weekend. I am going to have to see how I like village life before committing staying there full time. I work in Bangkok now but will retire in a couple of years and maybe do some design and construction work up in the Surin area.

----------


## Humbert

> Water supply from village?


Yes, village water.





> I like the centerpiece in the living room!


I knew somebody would catch that!

----------


## Necron99

^ Early 20 th century Thai rustic...make sure you get a stack of bald tire to lean against the wall outside.

----------


## Dead Metal

What is the ground floor ceiling hight ?

Will you have filters for the water ?

----------


## Dead Metal

The column could always be covered in timber, much more pleasing to the eye. IMHO

----------


## bsnub

Looks nice! Out of greens!

----------


## misskit

Columns in a big open room aren't bad. It can help separate the living space from the kitchen space.

----------


## boloa

> The total area will be 240 sm.


The house looks about 10 x 7 ,don't you mean total area will be 140squ/m   :Confused: 

I like the Wooden upstairs,should be a lot cooler at night. :Smile:

----------


## Norton

The columns are likely 4m apart. 8 x 20 meters (160sq meters) ground floor and a bit less on 2nd floor. About 240 sq meters.

----------


## boloa

> The columns are likely 4m apart. 8 x 20 meters (160sq meters) ground floor and a bit less on 2nd floor. About 240 sq meters.


Look at the end of the house in comparison with the car!!!!



No way 8 meters wide....6m ......7m max  :Smile: 

Can Humbert comfirm sizes  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> No way 8 meters wide....6m ......7m max


Good point. I just counted columns on floor plan. Typical build 4 meters apart. Agree. Humbert can sort it. :Smile:

----------


## boloa

> I am going to buy a 700L* stainless steel tank* which will be located in the back of the house along with the pump and septic tank.



How about one of those nice Thai style Storage Jars to suit the rural location  :Wink:

----------


## draco888

What are the estimated costs for the property?

----------


## Rural Surin

> I am going to buy a 700L* stainless steel tank* which will be located in the back of the house along with the pump and septic tank.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  
> How about one of those nice Thai style Storage Jars to suit the rural location


Goes without saying.
Reasonably practical....depending on the Surin locale, of course.

----------


## Humbert

[QUOTE="Dead Metal"]What is the ground floor ceiling hight ? 

272cm finished floor to  joist. The timber ceiling will be stained dark flat finish.

Will you have filters for the water ?[/QUOTE

Not yet but I will have a filter before the tank and a filter in the kitchen.]

----------


## Humbert

> No way 8 meters wide....6m ......7m max  
> Can Humbert comfirm sizes


It's 7m x 13.5m. The last bay is smaller. It was supposed to be 8m wide it didn't get built as I designed it due to the overall size of the lot being smaller than originally communicated.

----------


## Norton

> I will have a filter before the tank and a filter in the kitchen.


Good. You'll be glad you have the filter before tank. Unless the water is really nasty a single activated charcoal one will do just fine.

----------


## Humbert

I should mention, it's in Ban Koh which is a village about 7km from Sang Ka. I think there are 2 or 3 other farangs in the village. I have only been there once. My wife has done all the organizing up until now. I plan on going up over Songkran to organize the electrical and plumbing work. The wood for the siding and stair is in the process of drying so that will happen a bit later. 
I don't want to use rustic Thai style tanks because of the space they eat up but I may change my mind and add one later to catch the run off from the roof.

----------


## Wizard of Oz

You're not far from me, about 45 minutes drive? Close to Kapchoeng immigration! I'm closer to Prasat. At the moment stinking hot up here, all waiting for rain to arrive.

----------


## Eliminator

Good luck with your project and hope everything turns out well for you.

----------


## BKKBILL

Good start Humbert looking forward to this build.

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by boloa
> 
> No way 8 meters wide....6m ......7m max  
> Can Humbert comfirm sizes
> 
> 
> It's 7m x 13.5m. The last bay is smaller. It was supposed to be 8m wide it didn't get built as I designed it due to the overall size of the lot being smaller than originally communicated.


That for confirming the size 

BTW ...where will the stairs be going, it looks like they're going to be external at the front of the house.
Also what type of bricks were used ?

----------


## Humbert

> BTW ...where will the stairs be going, it looks like they're going to be external at the front of the house.
> Also what type of bricks were used ?


Yes, external at the front but the roof projection at the front covers them.
Q-Con blocks were used.

----------


## Boon Mee

Good luck with the construction, Bert.  :Smile: 

Don't forget patience is paramount with workers here.  You're lucky if you can find a good _Chaang_ to supervise the work.  

With the external stairs are you planning on dogs for safety?

----------


## Humbert

> With the external stairs are you planning on dogs for safety?


I don't think it will be a problem. The house is located within a family owned compound and there will be locks and my bad ass dog.

Wife's brother in law is the poo rup mau. He has done a good job thus far. I am bringing in my own electrician who will wire the house to western standards - using proper wiring, breakers (RCBO) and grounding.

----------


## DrAndy

> At the moment stinking hot up here, all waiting for rain to arrive.


it has got cold in CM, 20C this morning!!

----------


## ltnt

Nice build Humbert.  What is the size of your property?  Did you use a local mix company for your concrete pours?  Good luck on the finished house.

----------


## Koetjeka

The house looks very nice Humbert, close to my home in Chomphra too.

One comment I would like to give is about the road to your house, I think it's not so easy go get ur car in there with this corner. Especially a large pick up.

----------


## nigelandjan

I cant help thinking those huge windows downstairs will make it greenhouse like

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> With the external stairs are you planning on dogs for safety?
> 
> 
> I don't think it will be a problem. The house is located within a family owned compound and there will be locks and my bad ass dog.


Is that a Bangkaew Dog I think you mentioned one time?

----------


## Humbert

> cant help thinking those huge windows downstairs will make it greenhouse like


Not at all. The building is oriented east - west. The western elevation, where you get most of your afternoon heat gain,  is completely closed. The windows are shaded by a overhang and breezes flow through the space.
The space stays comfortable all day long and ceiling fans will keep the air flowing.

I should add that the 'huge windows' will be fitted with large shutter doors (you can see this in the plan). I am not planning on glazing the openings but rather using retractable screens.

----------


## Rocksteady

sounds sweet.  Good luck with the work and shouldn't take too long

----------


## Necron99

Just a question Humbert. Have you ever lived in a shuttered house through the wet season?

----------


## nigelandjan

You beat me to it Nec,, that was the point I was thinking about with such huge openings ,, and why I had wrongly assumed glass.

Hope he has better luck with them than my SIL ,,she has smaller shutters and has permanent old cloths on the floor to mop up ,, not for me but each to theyre own

----------


## Humbert

^I wanted a tropical style house. If I wanted a suburban ranch I would have built one. I am willing to make some comprimises and don't expect everything to be perfect. I want big open windows that can let the light and air in to create a indoor/outdoor feeling.

----------


## justincase 13

Looks great good luck with your progress!!! Will be a nice getaway From BKK life..

----------


## Wizard of Oz

Hey Humbert, looks great as a getaway, or even living there for a prolonged time. Every person is different how they want to spend their time (and money). Good on you!

I have (tried) to live in an old "Thai"house for 1.5 years. Now I said it is enough. But I do not regret living in the old house!

Build your dream and go on from that! Good luck mate!

----------


## Humbert

I was in the village for the last week and things seem to be progressing on a relaxed schedule. The workers took off two days while I was there to round up fish from ponds that were being drained on my father-in-law's land.

We are finishing the partially exposed ceiling with timber. I did not want something overly decorative so I opted for a simple plank design. We re-used a lot of timber from the old house that stood in the same location. Everything will be sanded and stained to very dark matte finish.



The tile work has started. I am using a Campana 40x40 tile for the floors and counters. It is kind of an earthy brownish grey color.



The bathroom on the first floor.



The counters are being roughed in. 



I'm installing a gas cook top with a exhaust unit overhead. I am building a wood fire oven outside that I will use for pizza and bread.

----------


## aging one

> I am building a wood fire oven outside that I will use for pizza and bread.


Oh Baby, one of my dreams for my last house.

----------


## Necron99

> I am building a wood fire oven outside that I will use for pizza and bread.


When are you going to get to that bit?
I'm wanting to do one of these also.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Your bath needs a bit of a clean

----------


## Humbert

> When are you going to get to that bit?
> I'm wanting to do one of these also.


I am retiring from my job in Bangkok in 18 months. We are going slow on the construction because we're paying for it out of cash flow and savings so there is no rush. This year I think we will complete the exterior siding, stairs and finishing, staining and painting. Next year we will complete the electrical and plumbing installation. Then I will turn my attention to the exterior landscaping and the pizza oven.

----------


## Norton

Looking up Humbert. The wood and tile pleasant to the eye. Using matte finish on wood would be my choice as well.

----------


## boloa

Looking good Humbert  :Wink:

----------


## DrAndy

> Everything will be sanded and stained to very dark matte finish.





> Using matte finish on wood would be my choice as well.


me too, I like matt

but I wouldn't stain the wood, just apply teak oil and bring out the beauty of the natural wood - that makes it darker anyway

----------


## Humbert

> but I wouldn't stain the wood, just apply teak oil and bring out the beauty of the natural wood


I'll sample that on a piece of wood and compare it to a stained piece. I got quote of 120,000 baht for the labor on the finishing and sanding of all the surfaces including the wood floor upstairs.

----------


## aging one

Of the members houses I have been in SEA has the most beautiful wood by far. I dont know how he came out with such a beautiful stain or teak oil job. I never have asked him, but its something I must do. Just so nice, almost soft warm and ultra smoth. No sheen at all, but wow.

----------


## DrAndy

> I got quote of 120,000 baht for the labor on the finishing and sanding of all the surfaces including the wood floor upstairs.


that sounds very pricey!!

most of the work is just simple labour, any fool could do it

the floor will need a machine sander, but even that is not expensive, in general

----------


## Humbert

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
> I got quote of 120,000 baht for the labor on the finishing and sanding of all the surfaces including the wood floor upstairs.
> 
> 
> that sounds very pricey!!
> 
> most of the work is just simple labour, any fool could do it
> 
> the floor will need a machine sander, but even that is not expensive, in general


I know but the cost of good quality work in this area is relatively high. I am hiring skilled people for everthing.  I could get it done cheaper but I want it done right. The skilled people in this area can get the price they ask and have plenty of work. I am paying more that I expected to pay for the wood work too. The general standard of workmanship for those who ask lower prices is abominable.

----------


## ossierob

> I was in the village for the last week and things seem to be progressing on a relaxed schedule. The workers took off two days while I was there to round up fish from ponds that were being drained on my father-in-law's land.
> 
> We are finishing the partially exposed ceiling with timber. I did not want something overly decorative so I opted for a simple plank design. We re-used a lot of timber from the old house that stood in the same location. Everything will be sanded and stained to very dark matte finish.
> 
> 
> 
> The tile work has started. I am using a Campana 40x40 tile for the floors and counters. It is kind of an earthy brownish grey color.
> 
> 
> ...



Humbert we built a similar kitchen to the one depicted in your picture that is made from rendered cement blocks. For the benches we used marble but a complaint my wife has made is that she can constantly smell the concrete when she opens any cupboard door. Has anybody else had this issue and resolved it and could give me a solution....thanks

----------


## ossierob

Humbert I forgot to say good luck with your construction....I hope it works out as you wish mate

----------


## Humbert

> Has anybody else had this issue and resolved it and could give me a solution....thanks


Maybe just an open box of baking soda tucked in a corner to take away the smell of dampness.

----------


## Humbert

We own the adjacent plot of land to the north of the house that is under construction. My wife wants to start on an addition that will include a bedroom, bathroom, breezeway and deck on the second floor. The first floor will be used mainly for vehicle parking and maybe a work room for my wife's clothing business.
I did a plan that shows the addition. I will have to study how to join the roofs so the entire structure looks integrated.

----------


## nigelandjan

^ Are those black squares in the plan set at 4mtr intervals ?

----------


## Humbert

> ^ Are those black squares in the plan set at 4mtr intervals ?


2.75M

----------


## bushwacker

Looks great, good luck in this adventure.  I have just bought land for the wife and am looking at a longer construction period as you are doing.  Probably stretched over years.   Can you estimate the cost of building a section of house wall, say 2 columns, connected top and bottom with cement and filled with Q bricks?  I am wrestling with the design of a house and wondering the marginal costs of making it bigger.

cheers

----------


## Humbert

> Can you estimate the cost of building a section of house wall, say 2 columns, connected top and bottom with cement and filled with Q bricks?


I think that could vary greatly but on average, Q Block wall is about 900 baht per square meter. Not sure of the cost of one pre-cast column.

----------


## Humbert

I made a study of the front elevation.

----------


## DrAndy

> but a complaint my wife has made is that she can constantly smell the concrete when she opens any cupboard door.


I doubt it is the concrete she can smell, more likely you have a damp problem

check if you can see any damp patches, check any pipes, check any rising damp possibilities

----------


## OhOh

Re the damp smell from the enclosed kitchen cupboards.

Is the block wall an external wall? Is there a cavity? Is there any form of damproofing on the external face? 

Was a DPM installed in the concrete slab?

Does it rain?

----------


## Humbert

I did a Sketch Up mass model to help me visualize the rooflines. I have to study this a bit - not sure this is the final design yet.

----------


## nigelandjan

Is that a bread oven you plan to build in the pic ? 

If so its a good idea , I have been looking for plans on the internet to build one for us in the sticks , from what I have learnt so far about them its the angle of the cement flow up into the chimney vent part that is the critical point , otherwise the heat wont flow through as you want , if thats any help

----------


## terry57

Looks great mate. Approx what will the check bin be at the end ?

----------


## Humbert

> from what I have learnt so far about them its the angle of the cement flow up into the chimney vent part that is the critical point , otherwise the heat wont flow through as you want , if thats any help


It is indeed. Yes, a wood fired pizza and bread oven. Thanks for the tip!




> Looks great mate. Approx what will the check bin be at the end ?


I am in it already for 1.1 million baht and I have another 5 or 6 hundred grand to go on phase 1 only.

----------


## Humbert

coolthaihouse.com &bull; View topic - Outdoor Pizza Oven

This is a pretty good thread on coolthaihouse for those interested in wood fired ovens.

Nawty (you all remember Nawty) has pics posted of his efforts.

----------


## terry57

> I am in it already for 1.1 million baht and I have another 5 or 6 hundred grand to go on phase 1 only.


That's pretty good up against building the same in the real world. 

Good luck with it, i really like it.

----------


## ossierob

> Re the damp smell from the enclosed kitchen cupboards.
> 
> Is the block wall an external wall? Is there a cavity? Is there any form of damproofing on the external face? 
> 
> Was a DPM installed in the concrete slab?
> 
> Does it rain?


OhOh the builders used brick under the render so there is no cavity. No there is no form of dampproofing on the external face unless you mean a coat of paint. Yes we do get rain and storms

Dr A I think you may be right with the damp being the problem as the smell could well emminate from the area with the sink -filters - drain etc. 

Wife did put Baking Soda in some of the cupboards and it does seem to help in the short term

----------


## ossierob

Humbert again sorry for stealing little space on your great thread

----------


## Humbert

^No problemo. My missus is up in Surin now dealing with the construction. Had some minor issues with the tile installation on the counters - will have to review the pics when she gets back to see if it has been rectified properly. Its raining like hell up there and a lot of water is coming in through the unfinished second floor. She is having the whole second level wrapped in visqueen today. 
I am installing a filter, pump and water tank which I have already bought shortly. If anyone has any plumbing tips please feel free to post them. I also have to lay a big drain pipe to take the grey water out to the street.

----------


## Norton

> I am installing a filter, pump and water tank which I have already bought shortly.


Sure you've thought of this but supply to filter to tank to pump.





> I also have to lay a big drain pipe to take the grey water out to the street.


An alternative suggestion. Run grey water into a simple underground concrete tank. The one I have allows water to percolate into earth but gives option to use the grey water for plant watering. Main reason I did this way was to keep water from flowing onto street. Street drainage in the ville not good so leaves standing water. Pisses off the neighbors.

----------


## Humbert

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
> I am installing a filter, pump and water tank which I have already bought shortly.
> 
> 
> Sure you've thought of this but supply to filter to tank to pump.
> 
> I have. And then a single line to the exterior interior taps.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about a French drain system but I am afraid of creating a marshy area. How big is your underground tank? Plastic or concrete? Perforated?

----------


## Norton

> How big is your underground tank?


1m wide, 2m deep. Concrete. Not perforated. Used two round sections of the ones you see all over Thailand. Bottom is open. Water seeps out but slowly.

Cheap and easy to build.

----------


## Humbert

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
> How big is your underground tank?
> 
> 
> 1m wide, 2m deep. Concrete. Not perforated. Used two round sections of the ones you see all over Thailand. Bottom is open. Water seeps out but slowly.
> 
> Cheap and easy to build.


I like this idea. Sounds like you are describing a big precast pipe that you sunk in 
the ground with the bottom open. How is it covered?

----------


## DrAndy

with a lid!  they sell them just for that purpose

I used four sections as my top 2 metres was clay

as long as your ground is not solid clay they work well and are used everywhere

the only possible problem with them, besides drainage, is that mosquitoes can breed in them, so you need to keep an eye on that

----------


## Humbert

> with a lid!  they sell them just for that purpose


Great! Learned something new.




> the only possible problem with them, besides drainage, is that mosquitoes can breed in them, so you need to keep an eye on that


I suppose you should regularly throw in some chemicals to deal with the residual organic matter too.

----------


## DrAndy

I suppose any organic matter decays and doesn't leave much residue

I have never noticed anything significant left when the drain is dry

----------


## Norton

> I suppose you should regularly throw in some chemicals to deal with the residual organic matter too.


Yes. I do. Cement lid as Andy says. Fits snugly and when vegetation grows around it pretty much air tight. My lid has a plastic threaded bit on top in case ever need to pump it out. Never have had to since house built.

----------


## ltnt

^You use a hand bucket to obtain the grey water?

They use the same CRP for septic tanks as well.  Friends digging a well next door to the BIL are inserting 8 rings in the newly dug water well.  BIL dug a septic last year for his new outdoor bog.  Three CRP rings and lid with vent pipe.

----------


## Humbert

> They use the same CRP for septic tanks as well.


Sounds exactly like how they built my septic tank.

----------


## Norton

> Sounds exactly like how they built my septic tank.


Same stuff.




> You use a hand bucket to obtain the grey water?


Have only used a couple of times for watering so not something done regularly but used a small submersible pump.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> They use the same CRP for septic tanks as well.
> 
> 
> Sounds exactly like how they built my septic tank.



yes, two sets of rings is a cheap sort-of equivalent to a septic tank, works well enough

the proper ones are large plastic containers with concentric passageways

----------


## Humbert

New pics taken this week:

The ceilings and eaves are almost completed.


The completed tile installation.

----------


## nigelandjan

Love the pic of the littlun doing her bit to clean up bless her. 

Puts me in mind of my Thai nieces + nephews who are generally speaking fantastic kids helping around the house cleaning and preparing food to eat , unlike the complete load of foul mouthed loud chav scum I meet on the street here in the UK as I go to pick my wife up from work at night .

----------


## jaiyenyen

Great looking house, I'm really enjoying the thread.
The kitchen looks good, but is there a reason why they didn't centralise the sink and gas hob over the cupboards?  Just looks a bit odd to me.

----------


## Humbert

> but is there a reason why they didn't centralise the sink and gas hob over the cupboards?  Just looks a bit odd to me.


That's how I designed it but they screwed up and I did not force them to change it or it would have caused marital problems (her brother-in-law did the work). Sometimes in Thailand you just have to know when to let things go. I did not want the drop in the counter height for the gas hob but the contractor misunderstood the equipment and did it this way. The cabinet door opening is centered on the sink elevation and it doesn't bother me that the sink doesn't center align. because I did not want the sink that far to the right.

----------


## ltnt

^The contractor thought you were buying one of those stand alone gas burners frequently utilized by Thai's, that's why its recessed.  Not a mistake in Thai terms of thought or application.

I like the looks of the kitchen and the depression does not detract from its overall appearance.  If you're wife is short then the lowered burners will suit her even more so.  Keep the photos coming. I'm  enjoying the thread.

----------


## Humbert

^Exactly. I went to his house and that's what he had in his kitchen. Its the right height for my wife. 
It's difficult to do a project like this if you are not on the site daily to supervise everything and we only made occasional visits at critical times. They really couldn't comprehend the plans and elevations so all the locations had to be marked on the site in chalk.

----------


## Norton

> It's difficult to do a project like this if you are not on the site daily


Of highest priority to prevent rework and cost associated. Unfortunately not always possible.

----------


## Loombucket

Looking good so far Humbert. I especially like the decking on the second floor and the shape of the kitchen. I can't wait to see this project completed. Best of luck.

----------


## ossierob

Giidday Humbert....I like the gas cooker on, like a hot plate...is the gas bottle stored underneath? Mine is a more traditional gas cooker setup but it wouldnt be too difficult to change to something like yours

----------


## Humbert

^Yes the gas tank goes underneath. A 55 x 35 void is left in the concrete countertop for the hob to drop into and the glass surface sits on top of the completed tile then you silicone around the edges. Very simple.

----------


## panthira

Never leave a plumber alone. Ever. They will not use glue on the pipes if you don't watch them!
House looks amazing! Very jealous!

----------


## Mr Earl

Looks mighty fine, love those big windows, nice drawings too.

----------


## Humbert

> Never leave a plumber alone. Ever. They will not use glue on the pipes if you don't watch them!
> House looks amazing! Very jealous!


They're glued - everything checked out. Rin was there to inspect that part. Cheers mate.

----------


## Humbert

> Looks mighty fine, love those big windows, nice drawings too.


Thanks Earl. Yes, I love that too. Have to give credit to my wife, she bought a lot of shelter books and was very firm about the kind of windows and doors she wanted.

----------


## peterpan

For some reason I only looked at this today, but  a fine build.

----------


## bobforest

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> 
> Looks mighty fine, love those big windows, nice drawings too.
> 
> 
> Thanks Earl. Yes, I love that too. Have to give credit to my wife, she bought a lot of shelter books and was very firm about the kind of windows and doors she wanted.


 
Humbert

Looking good and I like the big windows also. 

However, I notice in one of your photos how the sun streams into the room and shines directly on the tiled floor. Do you have any plans to prevent this as it may cause the room/house to be a bit warm?

bobforest

----------


## Humbert

^ Bob, you are just seeing the effect of the low morning sun from the east. The house in oriented east - west so the afternoon sun is no problem since the western elevation has no windows.

----------


## Norton

Once you get some foliage growing around the house, will keep direct sun off the house. Makes a big difference in keeping house cool.

----------


## bobforest

> ^ Bob, you are just seeing the effect of the low morning sun from the east. The house in oriented east - west so the afternoon sun is no problem since the western elevation has no windows.


Humbert

OK. I'd still go with Norton's suggestion and do some shade planting. Looks great!

bobforest

----------


## Humbert

> OK. I'd still go with Norton's suggestion and do some shade planting. Looks great!


The second floor will get most the effect of the morning sun more than the ground floor and there is no amount of landscaping that will change that in the near term. Just have to partially close the shutters and run the ceiling fans. Any way you dice it Thailand is hot.

----------


## Humbert

Posting an elevation of the kitchen and bath cabinetry. I am submitting drawings to my local wood craftsman to get a cost estimate.

----------


## DrAndy

> is the gas bottle stored underneath?





> Yes the gas tank goes underneath.


what sort of ventilation does that cupboard have?

that sort of set up is illegal in Europe due to the danger of gas build up and consequences



> Never leave a plumber alone. Ever.


why?  did yours go through your underwear drawer?

----------


## Humbert

> what sort of ventilation does that cupboard have? 
> 
> that sort of set up is illegal in Europe due to the danger of gas build up and consequences


The cabinet door fronts are vented with inset panels of vertical lath.

In Thailand it's done all the time.

----------


## DrAndy

lots of things are done in Thailand, but that doesn't make them safe!

situating the gas bottle outside in a ventilated cupboard would be better

----------


## ltnt

^Outside in the atmosphere of 30-35 degrees C?  No thanks, but its your call.  I understand the closed cabinet and loss of gases inside and possible explosiveness of the situation, but the shut-off valve is quite secure.  After each use we turn off the gas.  If stored outside you would keep the valve open I presume full time?  If so I'd put a shut-off valve inside the house as well.  Safety first! :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

I wonder why they have such regulations then Itnt?

how many people close of the valve of the gas bottle after cooking?  very few

they close the cooker valves but not the bottle valve

even then, a faulty connection can leak gas when the valve is closed

----------


## DrAndy

> Outside in the atmosphere of 30-35 degrees C?



are you thinking straight?  unless the kitchen has aircon, the inside of the cupboard will be the same temperature

even if not, that temp would affect nothing

----------


## Dead Metal

^^^ i'm with you Doc;  safety 1st every time. Bottle outside, stop cock in supply pipe inside ! easy.

----------


## ltnt

1. The amount of gas contained in the line after the valve is insignificant and would dissipate almost instantly on its possible errant release.

2.  Assuming you do have a small shed outside for your gas bottle storage, take a therometer out there say around 14:00.  then come inside and check the temperature under your cooker in the gas bottle storage bin.  I'd say you've got a significant delta "T".

3.  Do you have an isolation valve on your gas line on entry to your domicile?  

4.  Do your renter's cook in their apartments?  Where's the source of their gas cylinders?

5.  I don't care what others do when they use gas cylinders as their source of heat for cooking.  I recommend they turn it off after each and every use.  Not a problem in my book.  Of course if one of them blows themselves to kingdom come, then I'm a little bit saddened that they did so, but that's their choice.  I'm not here to save the world,just offering my little bit of learned caution.  Gas explosions are terrifying and not for the faint hearted.  Been there done that on a far bigger volume of gas.

----------


## DrAndy

As I said, safety first, put the gas bottle outside

then there would be no nitpicking nonsense

as for your other more personal questions, my outside kitchen at home has a gas bottle also outside

my inside kitchen uses an Induction hob

my apartments are also all electric as gas is something that can be unpredictable in others' hands

the normal temperatures that gas bottles may be kept in is up to around 50C, so a well ventilated cupboard out of the sun is fine






> The amount of gas contained in the line after the  valve is insignificant and would dissipate almost instantly on its  possible errant release.


whilst that is correct it has no bearing on the subject; most leaks are around the valve, whether they are turned off or not

----------


## Humbert

Running several meters of exposed gas pipe around the broiling hot western elevation to a tank in a remote exterior location within a superheated cabinet seems only minimally safer than employing a short lead of tubing protected by a safety valve within a concrete cabinet.

----------


## DrAndy

oh well, good luck with it

----------


## usual suspect

Our 'family' home has 2-3 of those pillars like you have in the middle of the room..ours ARE to 1 side of the 'living' room mind, but our builder bricked round them with those small ornimental bricks to make each pillar a feature...simply done, & creates a kinda 'rural' feel inside.

----------


## DrAndy

^ would have been easier just to put a few chickens in


I remember when I was building my first house, the big wooden one in the country, there was a pillar right in the middle of the space under the house

I didn't like it much but I didn't think we could do much about it

but FriscoFrankie made such a fuss about it that I asked the architect to try to have it removed

he came back with a pair of quite massive concrete beams instead, so that the pillar could be removed

it was either those or finding some large steel beams, which could have taken ages to get, so we went with the concrete

in the end, they looked fine, and the space under the house was perfect for parties

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> ^Outside in the atmosphere of 30-35 degrees C?  No thanks, but its your call.  I understand the closed cabinet and loss of gases inside and possible explosiveness of the situation, but the shut-off valve is quite secure.  After each use we turn off the gas.  If stored outside you would keep the valve open I presume full time?  If so I'd put a shut-off valve inside the house as well.  Safety first!


It's always entertaining to have complete idiots post their 'words of wisdom'.

----------


## Boon Mee

> situating the gas bottle outside in a ventilated cupboard would be better


That's what I did.  Safer than in a cupboard in the kitchen.  The only thing I've noticed with the interior of the outside cement/tiled cupboard is it's been a haven for those little wasp nests which get scraped out regularly.

----------


## Humbert

When I worked in retail store planning I always had buyers asking if I could remove the columns so they could put in more racks. Idiots.

If you don't want columns you need to build a different type of structure with bearing walls or large beams to distribute the weight from above to the outside walls.

I am not into decorating columns. They are what they are and using cheap decorating tricks only calls attention to them.

----------


## Malicious

Lovely gaff, one of the best on here

----------


## Humbert

^Thanks! Had to google that one. I was unfamiliar with 'gaff' as slang for house.

----------


## ltnt

> It's always entertaining to have complete idiots post their 'words of wisdom'.


Yes, it certainly is.  Anything else you'd like to post Mar-midget?

----------


## DrAndy

^ oh dear!




> I am not into decorating columns. They are what they are and using cheap decorating tricks only calls attention to them.


agreed; if your build has columns, you just have to incorporate them into any basic interior plan

----------


## Humbert

I found a great resource for ceiling fans at Architect Expo 2013 being held now at the Impact Center.

Welcome to Mr Ken: Professional Ceiling Fan Distributor

I am going to use this one on the second floor in the lounge room.

----------


## jaiyenyen

Something else to consider if you're planning to put the gas bottle in an outside cupboard. It's a good idea to 'Sleeve' the gas pipe where it goes through the wall. Just use a piece of pipe with a wider diameter, to bridge the wall, cement it in place, and then pass your gas pipe through that.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Something else to consider if you're planning to put the gas bottle in an outside cupboard. It's a good idea to 'Sleeve' the gas pipe where it goes through the wall. Just use a piece of pipe with a wider diameter, to bridge the wall, cement it in place, and then pass your gas pipe through that.


I used a piece of that blue PVC pipe cemented in and sealed both ends.

----------


## ltnt

^If you buy a ceiling fan you may want to get one with lights attached as well.  Kill two birds with one stone.

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks for all the tips on the gas bottle outside / pipe sleeve info etc .

I was thinking along those lines exactly myself for our little build coming up later in the year ,

----------


## Humbert

> ^If you buy a ceiling fan you may want to get one with lights attached as well.  Kill two birds with one stone.


Good comment.
For downlighting, which will be minimal, I will use some strategically placed track lighting placed on the ceiling joists. I don't really like globe lights of any sort and would like to have more ambient light. I don't really like the look of fan/lighting fixtures. I have found some cool large tripod floor lamps with shades that will provide most of the general lighting.

----------


## DrAndy

yes, most of those fan-lights are terrible design

no, all of them

----------


## terry57

I used to install those fan/lights but one day decided to stop doing installs as I never like them at all.  Hated the foking things. 

Fuking Mickey Mouse wires and sometimes flimsy connection between the light and fan base.

Another big reason is that one will always get a stutter in the light with the movement of the fan.

Some posh wanker invented it for tosser's who think its all cool like to have a chandelier hanging from a fan.  Wanker.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Only one way to go and that is top quality fan on its own controller and LED down-lights connected to there own dimmer.

Actually all lights should have there own dimmer simply because it saves money and can change the feel of a room with spending a motsa on Wankie lights.

----------


## ltnt

^ To each their own.  I have a combo light / fan and its been working well for 9 years on without a hitch.

I like the idea of track lighting Humbert.  Think they will be significantly better than globe as you've said.  Best part they can be adjusted to suit the needs of the room.

----------


## Humbert

The chang has finished the wood siding upstairs so now we can start staining and finishing to a dark walnut low sheen finish. 
The back of the house faces west so it gets a lot of direct sun. We chose not to put any doors or windows on this elevation. 


This is the front of the house. Two large, glazed double doors in the openings.


We have reused a lot of old lumber from the original house. We are going for rustic but I think I will cover the columns with wood surrounds. All the windows will be fully glazed with shutters on the outside.

----------


## Necron99

No roof cavity ventilation Humbert?

----------


## Humbert

> No roof cavity ventilation Humbert?


Not yet. I will add vents fore and aft. It's a long story. :ssssh:

----------


## Koetjeka

Humbert, can you please tell me how they connected the wood for these walls? I assume it's not one big plank right? Maybe you can post a close up if possible?

The reason why I ask this is because I want to use the same system (only horizontally).

Thanks in advance!

ps. your house starts to look pretty awesome!

----------


## Humbert

> Humbert, can you please tell me how they connected the wood for these walls? I assume it's not one big plank right? Maybe you can post a close up if possible?


It's all done joining lengths, cross supports and panel inserts which are routed and planed. He makes large complete panels segments and attaches them to the wall framing.

----------


## Loombucket

> joining lengths, cross supports and panel inserts which are routed and planed


Looks fantastic!

----------


## Humbert

I seem to have lost the photo I posted above. Let's see if this works:

----------


## Norton

^Looks ok.

----------


## Dino

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> 
> The columns are likely 4m apart. 8 x 20 meters (160sq meters) ground floor and a bit less on 2nd floor. About 240 sq meters.
> 
> 
> Look at the end of the house in comparison with the car!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Off topic, how do you like the Avanza?  We're thinking about getting one.

----------


## Koetjeka

> Originally Posted by Koetjeka
> 
> Humbert, can you please tell me how they connected the wood for these walls? I assume it's not one big plank right? Maybe you can post a close up if possible?
> 
> 
> It's all done joining lengths, cross supports and panel inserts which are routed and planed. He makes large complete panels segments and attaches them to the wall framing.


Cool thanks for the information and photo!

----------


## Humbert

> Off topic, how do you like the Avanza?  We're thinking about getting one.


Hah! Sore subject. My wife totalled it two weeks ago driving to Pattaya on Friday afternoon. She fell asleep at the wheel and plowed into two cars.
It was basically a utilitarian car that she used for hauling stock from Bangkok to her shop in Pattaya. Not a particularly well powered or comfortable ride.

----------


## Dino

> Originally Posted by Dino
> 
> Off topic, how do you like the Avanza?  We're thinking about getting one.
> 
> 
> Hah! Sore subject. My wife totalled it two weeks ago driving to Pattaya on Friday afternoon. She fell asleep at the wheel and plowed into two cars.
> It was basically a utilitarian car that she used for hauling stock from Bangkok to her shop in Pattaya. Not a particularly well powered or comfortable ride.


Oh no!  Sorry to hear that. Thankfully, she is ok. Do insurance companies here cash you out when you literally total a car like they do in the western world?

We're looking for a utilitarian vehicle that has a little comfort. Was yours an older model or newer?

----------


## kiwinev

Good looking build, great photos.

----------


## Humbert

A few more pics from my wife's recent trip to Surin. We are doing finishing and painting now. They are also completing the stairs, working on the windows and building some rustic furniture for the interior.



We are going to stain the floor and ceiling a lighter value than the walls.





We are building the stair from rustic, salvaged pieces of wood. Also doing some furniture in reclaimed wood style.



The doors and windows should be completed in about a month from now.
I'm having a hip replacement so I won't be able to travel up there for at least a couple of months. I want to be there to supervise the wiring and electrical work.

----------


## Boon Mee

You are going to need a couple of working hips getting up those stairs, Humbert!

Looks like good construction and best of luck with the next hip.  Maybe you should think about a wheelchair ramp?

...just kidding.  :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

^No worries. I'll be fit as a teenager in a couple of months. The wife is threatening already to hire a full time guard to keep the village floozies away from me when she's not there. :Smile:

----------


## boloa

Looking good Humbert, I love all the wood  :Smile:

----------


## MrG

Looks great, Humbert. The wood has got me re-thinking my own house build plans.

----------


## misskit

Very nice. I really like the stairs.

----------


## Neep

Looks great, i also like the stairs.

----------


## Koetjeka

I'm so in love with ur walls! 
What paint did you use (the dark color outside)

----------


## Noosa

Wow, that's looking lovely mate. The floor looks class! Well done.

----------


## Cujo

> You are going to need a couple of working hips getting up those stairs, Humbert!
> 
> )


Couldn't he just construct some kind of block and tackle arrangement with a plank for himself to sit on so he can just hoist himself up?

----------


## Humbert

My wife is supervising the installation of the windows and doors this week. I hope to have some pics to post when she returns. She has been running up there almost every week from Bangkok by minivan.
We are pushing to get everything completed asap now because I decided to retire from my job in Bangkok a year early.
My wife told me this morning that a farang from the forum who saw this thread came by to pay us a visit! The town was buzzing about it. Unfortunately, we were not there at the time.

----------


## poorfalang

that looks very nice, 
send more pics in want to see more :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

I haven't updated this in quite a while. I'm in the process of intalling cabinets and shelves in my kitchen and having some dressers made.

----------


## bsnub

Nice abode!!

----------


## boloa

> that looks very nice, 
> send more pics in want to see more


Yes..some of the outside would be nice  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

Home is where the heart is.

Good luck on the build Humbert.

----------


## Boon Mee

Get some handrails fitted for those stairs, Bert.  :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

> Get some handrails fitted for those stairs, Bert.


The stairs and railings are long since finished but I haven't finished staining them. Will post the pics of the finished exterior later.

----------


## slackula

> 


Wouldn't a nice hardwood cutting board be more in keeping with the décor?  :Razz: 

Very nice looking place and great use of all the wood.

----------


## Humbert

> Wouldn't a nice hardwood cutting board be more in keeping with the décor?


I've got one but is isn't practical for cutting up chicken carcasses to feed the dog.

----------


## nigelandjan

Do you have other family members to look after the property whilst you are away in BKK or elsewhere ?

----------


## Humbert

> Do you have other family members to look after the property whilst you are away in BKK or elsewhere ?


My wife's sister lives next door so it is in good hands.

----------


## ltnt

Nice organized compact kitchen Bert.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Nice organized compact kitchen Bert.


Agree, but the Crok is too small to do a proper Som Tom!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nigelandjan

> My wife's sister lives next door so it is in good hands.


Nice ,, same scenario as us then 

There are a few near to us that seem to be permanently empty ( thai/farang ) places and tbh they don't seem to have eer been broken into , but it really makes me wonder what they must be like inside without a good clean every month with all the wildlife living around and inside them.

Looks a nice place with the recyled wood etc but are you really sure about climbing that high with your hips ? surely just a few feet up off the ground would be better , or are you now able to climb freely with rejuvenated hips ?

----------


## Humbert

> are you now able to climb freely with rejuvenated hips ?


My hips are OK now. Stairs are no problem. This house was built on the same footprint as a house that was already there. A lot of the orginal timber was re-used from the demolished older structure. All of the siding, flooring and ceiling paneling was harvested from trees on our land. It took several months to dry it all out. What we have is a restoration hybrid. It is 60 sm on each level - we really had no choice but to build a two level home.

----------


## rickschoppers

All the wood looks great and adds a lot of character IMO. Reuse of existing wood is the smartest way to build a house anywhere and I just wish I could have done the same.

Great job Humbert and I am sure you will enjoy the house.

----------


## baldrick

> a farang from the forum who saw this thread came by to pay us a visit!


it was not I - but I am back in sangkha on the 1st

house looks great




> how do you like the Avanza?


I bought one for a shopping trolley ( may 2013 ) - 50klms to surin makro etc  - and now I am used to it I think it is a great little car.

I had a thread in motoring about it 

I have done long road trips in it without an issue - bangkok to surin a couple of times as well as surin to phichit etc

----------


## Humbert

^ I'll give you a guided tour. :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

^60sq.mt?  6m x 10m?  Compact house there Humbert...I don't recall any profile pic.'s?

----------


## ltnt

> I made a study of the front elevation.


Did it turn out looking like this?  Been a long time 2013... :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

> ^60sq.mt?  6m x 10m?  Compact house there Humbert...I don't recall any profile pic.'s?


Actually 6m x 12m on each level. 144sm total. Big enough for us.

The left side is accurate but we changed our mind about the addition. I think it will end up a small one story bungalow type structure where my wife can set up her machines.

----------


## ltnt

I like its organization and the ornate wood work.  Interesting that you're in no real hurry to complete this build.  I would be chomping at the bit.  Glad your hip transplant worked out well.  Those stairs are daunting. :Smile: 

144 meters square is pretty good size for 2 people.  Nicely planned and organized it suits your needs.  Look forward to more progress photos.

----------


## Humbert

Gives you some idea of the exterior. I cropped out the piled up bags of rice under the stairs.

----------


## ltnt

Wish you hadn't cropped out the rice sacks.  I could have a better view of the house on the lot ad its surroundings.  I think that adds to the build...setting.

Thanks for feeding my curiosity.  Nice compact package.  Well done, well planned and completely serviceable.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Nice compact package. Well done, well planned and completely serviceable.


Yes of course its horses for courses , but I am in the camp of what is just enough for your needs with no need to try to impress others .

As we all get older we have to consider the cleaning , heating or cooling element costs , decoration and maintenance costs and work involved .

I watched a program in the UK last night about an old couple in they're 60,s building a huge new house and they ran out of cash , ok it got sorted in the end , but the amount of stress involved , I thought WTF ! you could have a beautiful bungalow finished by now living in it stress free ,, but oh no ,, we gotta have the envious neighbour syndrome .

Sad really

----------


## Humbert

> Yes of course its horses for courses , but I am in the camp of what is just enough for your needs with no need to try to impress others .


I'm with you. I had big homes in Chicago, Cincinnati and Atlanta. I'm glad I don't feel the need anymore for that kind of lifestyle. At the end of the day it's all about being able to take a piss without dribbling down the front of your pants.

----------


## terry57

^^^ ^

Brilliant place mate.  Love the wood.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> Yes of course its horses for courses , but I am in the camp of what is just enough for your needs with no need to try to impress others .
> 
> 
> I'm with you. I had big homes in Chicago, Cincinnati and Atlanta. I'm glad I don't feel the need anymore for that kind of lifestyle. At the end of the day it's all about being able to take a piss without dribbling down the front of your pants.


See your doctor for that Viagra, Bert... :Very Happy:

----------


## ltnt

> Yes of course its horses for courses


Yes it is Nigl.  While on an assignment in Utah years a go one of my engineers pulled into a gas station for a fill up in his economy car.  As he was doing so one of our pipefitters pulled in to fill up as well driving a new Cadillac El Dorado. 

Tom looked over at Zak the pipefitter and asked " Isn't that Caddie expensive to fill up?"

Zak, replied to Tom the engineer: "Why yes it is, but you drive what you can afford."

Get it Nigl?

----------


## terry57

^

Oh I don't think so Mate certainly not in all cases.

I can afford to rent the most expensive car sitting on the lot out at Bum Bum Airport.

Simply no need for it, the small Eco cars are perfect for touring Thailand so that is what I rent.

On Monday I'll pick up a Honda Brio and spin it down South for 6 days.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> Yes of course its horses for courses
> 
> 
> Yes it is Nigl.  While on an assignment in Utah years a go one of my engineers pulled into a gas station for a fill up in his economy car.  As he was doing so one of our pipefitters pulled in to fill up as well driving a new Cadillac El Dorado. 
> 
> Tom looked over at Zak the pipefitter and asked " Isn't that Caddie expensive to fill up?"
> 
> ...


Bob's yer Uncle!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ltnt

> I can afford to rent the most expensive car sitting on the lot out at Bum Bum Airport.


Being the cheap c-nut, you'd rather rent the rollerskate and be crammed inside that cheap ass tin can.  I get it Terry57... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cnx37

Superb assessment re Terry, Itnt

Kick his ass & kick it hard.

My sympathies re "handbag".

(Is "handbag" really Tod D?)

----------


## Humbert

I don't really see the automobile analogy. You can have a small home or condo that is laid out well and has nice, quality appointments but you can't use size only to make the comparison - the bigger house may be more roomy but it is more expensive to operate and it may have ugly finishes and crappy fixtures and furniture. Size is really relative to personal requirements when discussing homes.

----------


## ltnt

^Sorry not intended to point towards your build Humbert. My apologies for going off topic.

----------


## Humbert

No problemo mate

----------


## cnx37

> I don't really see the automobile analogy. You can have a small home or condo that is laid out well and has nice, quality appointments but you can't use size only to make the comparison - the bigger house may be more roomy but it is more expensive to operate and it may have ugly finishes and crappy fixtures and furniture. Size is really relative to personal requirements when discussing homes.


Exactly, Humbert.

----------


## baldrick

> I don't really see the automobile analogy


ok - lets go with a woman anology  :Smile: 

would you prefer a large beached whale or a pert,taut, petite pussy

----------


## Humbert

> would you prefer a large beached whale or a pert,taut, petite pussy


If the latter is a whiny, needy bitch who thinks I'm a walking ATM I think I may prefer the former. :Smile:  I can always put her on a diet right?

----------


## cnx37

Beached whale gets my vote.

Piss her off - fuhrk the diet. should have been on it by now.

----------


## Gazza

Congratulations!! It's a house!!
Plan on having any more?
 :Smile: 

I'm with Nige too, compact and practical is the way to go. 
I was glad when years ago my wife shunned the idea of buying a ban deo (too many rooms to clean she said)
I bought a townhouse which initially was on the small side but now that two of my kids have left home, it's an ideal size. 
Sometimes I wish it was smaller though, on the days that I have to clean it or redecorate.
 :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Well thought out design, quality build and tasteful decor. 

144 sq meters more than enough. 

Well done.

----------


## nigelandjan

I know its a bit off topic but as I have been named and shamed I have a right to reply.

Mabe we have different thought trains ltnt

I bought a new secondhand car in January , a Nissan Note 1.4 petrol after 5 weeks of the same general use we use it for I had to fill it up again . It cost me £34 ( actually the wife paid ) £34 for 5 weeks use ! 

I also bought a service kit for it semi synthetic oil 2 filters new plugs £27.98 inc delivery.

This little car is bang on , does exactly what we want in a cheap and efficient way .

Fair enough it doesn't turn any heads en route , but then neither does it attract the attention of those nice people with keys in the parking lots .

BTW , I can afford a Merc or a Jag had em both in the past when I had a family to sit in them , but now with just the 2 of us and my art gear this is the tool for the job .

Similar to the 2 bed bungalow we own in the UK ok not a family home but its a cheap warm efficient lovely little place to decorate and look after mabe could do with a bit smaller garden now but this is in a prime location so I am not keen to move from here.

Had big 4 bed detached bungalows and houses in the past with my family on half acre plots . Couldn't afford them now fair enough , but I wouldn't want one even if i could , very happy and content with what we have .

Sorry Humbert , I won't go on , this is just my right to reply . 

Anyway the WSB from Burriram is about to start on Eurosport thats what I am waiting for  :St George:

----------


## piwanoi

^The only thing what really matters is that you are happy with both your house and your car ,as the old adage goes, you judge a man,s wealth by the fewness of his wants ,and if you don't really want a lot then you are a millionaire  :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

Just finished a large wardrobe for the upstairs bedroom area. Have to build one more just like it. They will eventually function as room dividers also.

----------


## ltnt

Nice.

----------


## Neverna

Yes, very nice Humbert.

----------


## terp80

> Just finished a large wardrobe for the upstairs bedroom area. Have to build one more just like it. They will eventually function as room dividers also.


Beautiful Humbert! Perfect design for your traditional house.  :Smile:

----------


## Dapper

> Just finished a large wardrobe for the upstairs bedroom area


Did you make it yourself?
If not, was it expensive?

----------


## Humbert

> Did you make it yourself?
> If not, was it expensive?


We have a local carpenter who comes and does the work on-site. He charged 10,000 baht labor for the wardrobe - we had the wood that he used.

----------


## PeeCoffee

Humbert: (1)simply a beautiful village home build for your wife once you have moved on towards the wise man in the sky many moons in the future though up and down stairs can weary an elder. I just ran across this thread now - did you ever build the oven outdoors ?
(2) how has/was the upstairs bedroom been at night without A/C during the hot season (particularly last year) ? I do understand that the taller ceiling provides some relief.
(3) does your Mrs have any family (children and such) that reside with the two of you at present ?
(4) in hindsight are you content with life in the village ?

----------


## Vettronics

Great thread. Nice home. Most guys just build cement but you did a really nice job with the wood you had on the old house and from your land. Great job.

----------


## BarnacleBill

Dammit!  having spent the whole forenoon reading this post, I now have to wait until tomorrow to see how it finishes!  Thanks for a great showpiece, a lovely abode that fits the purpose, and one that doesnt try to outshine everyone esle's!

----------


## Humbert

> Humbert: (1)simply a beautiful village home build for your wife once you have moved on towards the wise man in the sky many moons in the future though up and down stairs can weary an elder. I just ran across this thread now - did you ever build the oven outdoors ?
> (2) how has/was the upstairs bedroom been at night without A/C during the hot season (particularly last year) ? I do understand that the taller ceiling provides some relief.
> (3) does your Mrs have any family (children and such) that reside with the two of you at present ?
> (4) in hindsight are you content with life in the village ?


Wow, forgot about this thread.

To answer your questions Coffee:

-We put an air conditioner upstairs which works fine but I spend many nights sleeping downstairs on the sofa because my leg is so damn painful and stiff some days.
-My wife's three year old grandson spends time with us occasionally but usually it's just the two of us.
-As far as living in the village goes I have adapted. I get to Bangkok quite often and it makes me thankful that I don't have to put up with that miserable traffic anymore.
Life is anything but peaceful here. My wife runs a business and has 5 shops from Buriram to Si Saket so it's pretty busy here all the time trying to keep that enterprise going.

And no, I never made the outdoor pizza oven. We built a tiled carport and tiled the front of the house. I do make some killer pizza and calzones in my indoor oven.

----------


## Klondyke

> I spend many nights sleeping downstairs on the sofa because my leg is so damn painful and stiff some days.


This is a good point to be thought about when the years starting to run too fast. 

Although there is surely a lot of satisfaction and a good feeling when a beautifully designed house has been created and finished for living.

However, an advance age brings often many walking problems. Currently my case, hoping that it is just temporarily, a good hope. Anyway, appreciating that I do not have too many different elevations to negotiate during those days.

----------


## Humbert

> This is a good point to be thought about when the years starting to run too fast.


Yes but my situation is pretty unique. Not many people have had 3 failed operations on the same hip.

----------


## PeeCoffee

Humbert:  I do make some killer pizza and calzones in my indoor oven.

Now you're talking, Humbert. Which date are you planning as calzone night ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Do you utilize ricotta and mozzarela or just the later...or is there a 'Midwestern' recipe ?

----------


## Humbert

> Now you're talking, Humbert. Which date are you planning as calzone night ?


I'm up for it. Can invite Baldrick too.




> Do you utilize ricotta and mozzarela or just the later...or is there a 'Midwestern' recipe ?


Just mozz. Ricotta is hard to find here but I probably wouldn't use it anyway. I used to use it in lasagne but switched to bechamel which turns out much better.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Just finished a large wardrobe for the upstairs bedroom area. Have to build one more just like it. They will eventually function as room dividers also.


Very nice cabinets, *Humbert*... I will be looking for some similar stuff a lot further down the line for use as a divider, same idea.

----------


## Humbert

> Very nice cabinets, Humbert... I will be looking for some similar stuff a lot further down the line for use as a divider, same idea.


Thanks! We sourced all of our timber from our land. Mostly Mai Dang and Mai Pradu. We used everything regardless of flaws and imperfections. We were going for rustic. We are still making stuff but combining the wood with flat black painted metal square tubing.

----------


## Humbert

I was inspired by this image. I want to make some similar but much less heavy looking.

----------


## PeeCoffee

> Originally Posted by PeeCoffee
> 
> Now you're talking, Humbert. Which date are you planning as calzone night ?
> 
> 
> I'm up for it. Can invite Baldrick too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could find downtown Sangkha (either the "indoor" main fresh market [formerly outdoor] at the northend or town or the hospital at the south end approx 60km from Surin. Daytime directions to village home will require a bit more exact direction information.

So if you and Baldrick (and possibly other 'Surinites' that you wish to invite) are up for it we can either go PM or in-thread mode. Your privacy and security should remain paramount so I would well advise
PM-mode if a central meetup makes sense along the lines of calzone in Sangkha or in Surin city. 
● Nightime travel on the highway betw Sangkha - Surin is ill advised. 

[Note: I do not have an oven so I make the run to Tam Tam in Surin. Prior enjoyed Roma in Buriram.
Both proprietors are from Italia.]

----------


## Humbert

^Yes, continue by PM. I'm thinking we should do it in the cool season. Too bloody hot now to be baking pizza inside and sitting outside now is very uncomfortable not to mention the rainy season. I'll coordinate with you.

----------


## PeeCoffee

Looking forward to it when your timing fits best.  ;-))

Boloa , Luķey and Prag may well be interested as well.

----------


## Slick

Are you living there full time now? Or Bkk? 

In the upstairs you said it's got Aircon? What size is it and does it keep cool? 

It looks really nice but I havent stayed in a timber second story home that wasn't ridiculously, completely over the top hot. 

I mean I can see outside through window gaps & stuff. 

Not hatin, it looks nice, but it just seems like it would be hotasballs up there.

----------


## thaimeme

> Are you living there full time now? Or Bkk? 
> 
> In the upstairs you said it's got Aircon? What size is it and does it keep cool? 
> 
> It looks really nice but I havent stayed in a timber second story home that wasn't ridiculously, completely over the top hot. 
> 
> I mean I can see outside through window gaps & stuff. 
> 
> Not hatin, it looks nice, but it just seems like it would be hotasballs up there.


Not all are pussies, Slick.
Assumptions.

 :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Surinites


Guess that leaves your low life northern neighbors persona non grata. 
 :kma:

----------


## Slick

Unacclimated pussy checking in  :Smile:  

I mean I work outside 12 hours a day offshore in the Middle East sometimes but still like some fooking Aircon in the house  :Very Happy: 

And the timber upper story homes I've been in are hotter inside than out. Rarely ever cooler than a thin shade tree.

----------


## gold digger

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
> 
> I was in the village for the last week and things seem to be progressing on a relaxed schedule. The workers took off two days while I was there to round up fish from ponds that were being drained on my father-in-law's land.
> 
> We are finishing the partially exposed ceiling with timber. I did not want something overly decorative so I opted for a simple plank design. We re-used a lot of timber from the old house that stood in the same location. Everything will be sanded and stained to very dark matte finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had the same problem ended up completely tiling the insides

----------


## Hugh Cow

I wonder if any posters have tried passive cooling in their Timber homes? The problem with fan only cooling is it works best in smaller rooms rather than big open areas. Placing larger capacity fans so they draw air through the ceiling and exhaust into the roof space will help to cool those rooms. The fans can be located behind a ceiling grill in the roof space itself. The main thing is to keep the air movement between 0.5m/s and 1m/s. A well vented ceiling is required to prevent a positive pressure build up in the ventilated space otherwise the static pressure will reduce fan efficiency. The reason for the limit on air movement is that any less has little cooling effect and any more and the breeze can become uncomfortable. Here is a do- it -yourselfer approach. It may give you some hints on your own system.

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...n0iWuGsNOSfmyw

----------


## Begbie

^Well I'm embarrassed to say that we have vent fans in our main room which suck air into the attic space. However they're fairly useless as the attic itself is not well ventilated. We're going to get roof ventilators fitted sometime soon.

----------


## misskit

I've recently found the most efficient way to cool down my concrete house in the evenings (with no air con) is to turn on the bathroom and kitchen wall exhaust fans in the back of the house and open windows on the cool side of the house. Draws the nice cool air all the way though even though the fans are small.

----------


## PeeCoffee

Misskit, I surmise you have a ranch-style (one-level) house , not two levels.
Would this be correct ?

----------


## misskit

^Bungalow

----------


## mudcrab

Seems to be a few farang living in the Sangkha area. Anybody like to catch up for a beer or three some time? I'm near Loet Arun about 10k's along the Surin road.

----------

